# How much should a chi puppy sleep/eat?



## mrsrodriguez

Hi, so I am just wondering how much a chihuahua puppy sleeps a day? Rico is 2 months old and he seems to sleep a lot. He is finally sleeping through the night (well, at least I am sleeping through the night so I guess he has been too because he hasn't woke me up)  yay! Anyway during the day he plays and then he will nap a lot like while I am watching TV or just doing my school work he will curl up next to me and nap. Just wanna be sure he is ok.

Also, how much should a puppy this age eat per day? He eats his puppy chow, but he will just like eat a few pieces, go back eat a few more later kinda thing. 

Thanks!


----------



## chi's R me

There are people on here that know alot more than me but mine sleep alot. The sleep part sounds o-k. I also leave food down for mine and they go and come as they want, but others on here may have different ideas on the food.


----------



## Tanna

Dog sleep alot in general not just puppies, if he is playing and running around, then napping, then playing again and napping that is normal. If he is not playing and running around and he is just sleeping that is not normal.


----------



## avbjessup

Ummm...as much as they want?!


----------



## voodewlady

It's pretty common for anything that is a baby to sleep ALOT. :sleepy2: They are growing and need more sleep. As far as eating, I am not sure what the average consumption is, but I read somewhere 1/4 to 1 cup per day. I think it kinda depends on the size and age of your dog.


----------



## ahra1284

well my puppy lucy (13 weeks old) sleeps a lot during the day. seh'll go back and forth between playing really hard but she sleeps most of the day. actually so does my bam who is almost 2!! i feed lucy 3 times a day, totaling up to about 3/8 to 1/2 cup a day, so thats about 1/8 cup of kibble per feeding and sometimes a bit more. she actually just started on teh natures variety raw chicken medallion for dinner, so she will have about 1/4 cup of kibble a day plus 1/2 of a medallion for dinner. your puppy sounds fine!


----------



## msmadison

madison sleeps all day while we're gone and is up all night when we're home. although, i think she would take a nap in the evening if we put her down. she just likes to play, then sit and cuddle and chew on her bully stick. and she's so cute, i'd rather have her on my lap than in her pen!


----------



## ddbmom

My puppy Nancy has half an hour playing which has me with her all the time, then I put her somewhere safe to sleep, and get some jobs done, she is about 7 weeks.


----------

